# Whats your threader setup



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

In commercial construction at the mo threading pipe with standard Ridgid 300 setupwith adjustable dies, oiler bucket, tri stand, pipe stand, etc. 

Just wondering how the residential or highly mobile guys do this? Seems like a huge amount of stuff to set up on a site for a few measurements of pipe, not to mention the oil going everywhere and the oil bucket sloshing about in the van.

Or do you thread it all at home and have a bucket of nipples (hey, who wouldn't like that!).

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

300 is the way to go in the field. Emptying oil out of a bench mount machine sucks. I've used a lot of dif machines. And the 300 is by far the best setup for the field.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

If there are only a few threads to cut, we use a tripod and a Pony or just cut them by hand with a ratchet die setup. If we need several cuts & threads, we throw a machine on a trailer & take it out to the job site.

We seldom do much threading these days.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ridgid 700 , tripod, oiler.... I do a lot of gas pipe and this is the machine I prefer. I have a 300 but it just sits in my shop.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the 700 if I got alot of threading to do, otherwise I just crank them out by hand.


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

*Thanks*



jmc12185 said:


> Ridgid 700 , tripod, oiler.... I do a lot of gas pipe and this is the machine I prefer. I have a 300 but it just sits in my shop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Thanks for that. Do you use the regular oiler &bucket or is there a gizmo that keeps it from slushing about in your truck. I know the ones on our sites get Really messy with 2 plumbers and 2 sprinkler guys using them. I should work on that scale really to see how that works too.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a high dollar plastic bottle, 5 galleon bucket and card board...


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Castiron said:


> Thanks for that. Do you use the regular oiler &bucket or is there a gizmo that keeps it from slushing about in your truck. I know the ones on our sites get Really messy with 2 plumbers and 2 sprinkler guys using them. I should work on that scale really to see how that works too.


When I'm doing a whole days worth of threading ill bring the oiler but if its just a few threads I use the plastic bottle into a bucket on top of cardboard.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ridgid 1210 oil less. Small, compact and neat, no mess and stays in the truck.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

You could just buy a bucket with a top on it to prevent any oil accidents in your vehicle when done.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We have a 300 and a 700 at work. The 300 is by far my favorite of the two. With the right attachments it's light years faster then a 700. It's easier to set up. It's less messy, you're not holding an oily die to try to get it started. You can cut nipples to about 3" and you can cut close nipples with the nipple chuck attachment. It's only downfall is that it's heavy. 

It's very rare that I'll use the 700. If it's two or three cuts on small pipe I'll do it by hand. The 700 only comes out if it's a couple cuts on large pipe or someone else is using the 300.

As far as oil goes. I toss the Ridgid oiler in the back of the van and have never had it spill. Just make sure it's going somewhere somewhere it's not going to go flying if you hit the brakes to hard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yXxz-zSRqOM&feature=c4-feed-u

300. Fast strong and easy!!!


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. More and more thinking I should work outside of commercial new construction to learn different ways. 

Be good all!


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

When threading I throw out a piece of old carpet and use a concrete mix try to catch the mess. Also works for working under sinks, slid a bag over it and throw the nastiness in with the rags, flip bag and done.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174?cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-202086174&skwcid&kwd=&ci_sku=202086174&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969#.UjvcMcash8F


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Forgot one of the other time savers of the 300. It makes up and takes apart fittings for you. You pretty much only have to do every other fitting in place.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Ridgid 1210 oil less. Small, compact and neat, no mess and stays in the truck.


We have a 1210 at the shop. It does not have reverse. Is that normal?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

By far the 300 is the machine of choice. I keep a 300 with two pipe stands one chain vice and two adjustable die heads on the truck most of the time. I built a T bracket out of 1 1/4 pipe with two twelve inch tall wheels makes it simple to cart the 300 around. You just slide it in the chuck lock it down and go. Ridgid has a attachment but the wheels are to small. Also believe it or not I also have a threading machine from northern tools it threads 1/2 to 4 surprising but it actually is a decant tool. But it is to heavy to bring out until you are getting serous.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> We have a 1210 at the shop. It does not have reverse. Is that normal?


i do believe that is standard on that model. It's a good threader I would love to have one.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tri-stand or truck mounted pipe vise

Hand-held power threader or ratchet

Rems spray oil.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

300. Used to work for a shop that had a 270. anyone use one of those? loved that thing. Ridgid doesn't make them any more. Last big job I was on sprinkler guys had a 300 with a 550 motor that thing would spin threads in about 10 seconds.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mssp said:


> 300. Used to work for a shop that had a 270. anyone use one of those? loved that thing. Ridgid doesn't make them any more. Last big job I was on sprinkler guys had a 300 with a 550 motor that thing would spin threads in about 10 seconds.


i looked at the 58 rpm 300 before I found a sweet deal on a 300 that was the standard speed I think 27 rpm. I went with the slower machine but I still would like the faster one. I used a oyster machine it was extremely fast works good as long as the teeth are sharp.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Vise, Ridgid dies with ratchet and a bowl of Wheates for breakfast.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

our setup is whatever we tell the shop to deliver to the job site...

personally ive always liked the 535..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

iantheplumber said:


> our setup is whatever we tell the shop to deliver to the job site... personally ive always liked the 535..


the 535 is a great machine but isn't it a little on the cumbersome size for most job sights?


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah, they are heavy as hell.. 

i dont think id want to haul it around for houses.. 

but id rather take measurements, and go back to the shop and prefab all my pieces with it rather than using a pony on the job site...

my new job we can just give the shop the measurements and they will cut and thread everything for us..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

iantheplumber said:


> yeah, they are heavy as hell.. i dont think id want to haul it around for houses.. but id rather take measurements, and go back to the shop and prefab all my pieces with it rather than using a pony on the job site... my new job we can just give the shop the measurements and they will cut and thread everything for us..


that sounds like a sweet setup still prefer 300


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah when all i did was gas line every day a few years back, i usually kept a 300 on the van.. but it didnt have the die, cutter, reamer setup..

worked great, wasnt so heavy that you couldnt handle it by yourself..


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Rex 6390 and a 7090 haven't let me down yet


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

iantheplumber said:


> yeah when all i did was gas line every day a few years back, i usually kept a 300 on the van.. but it didnt have the die, cutter, reamer setup.. worked great, wasnt so heavy that you couldnt handle it by yourself..


 I have a 300 that we made a set of ruff terrain tires for that you chuck into the head and it becomes a two wheeler. Ridgid has a set up like that but the wheels where more for smooth ground. This one will go over cords and rocks the same.


----------

